# Cryptocoryne affinis



## Jdinh04

I just recently acquired about 8 of these plants from an auction today. Just another addition to my crypt collection 

Does anyone have this crypt? How is it growing for you?


----------



## miremonster

That's apparently the crypt for low-tech, low-light, hard water tanks. I keep it in a small tank for dwarf clawed frogs, with dim light and a thin muddy sand bottom, pervaded by the roots of an emersed Echinodorus. The requirements of C. affinis are very well described here: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/41137-c-affinis.html


----------



## AaronT

Don't be surprised if it melts like crazy at first. It's known as one of the more prone species to do that in a new tank. Just leave it be and it'll bounce back and then some. Other than that it's not terribly difficult to keep.


----------



## Jdinh04

So far it hasn't melted yet, but it probably will when I am gone this whole week 

I was able to get really nice plants, so if it melts, I hope it will grow back the same or similar.


----------



## chris_todd

AaronT said:


> Don't be surprised if it melts like crazy at first. It's known as one of the more prone species to do that in a new tank. Just leave it be and it'll bounce back and then some. Other than that it's not terribly difficult to keep.


I can confirm it's melting propensity, I picked up quite a few c. affinis plants from Aaron about a month ago, and probably 75% of it melted within two weeks. But most (maybe 80%) of the plants that melted have since thrown up new leaf buds, and so it looks like they'll be fine. This was my first experience with this species, so I got all depressed about it melting, but as Aaron told me at the time, patience is key with crypts. Unfortunately for me, patience is not one of my strong suits. :lol:

It's a beautiful crypt, with purpleish undersides, a really neat leaf texture, and nice dark green top color. I really like it. I'm using it as a midground plant in a 75g SE Asian biotope.


----------



## jerseyjay

John,
Any pictures ?


----------



## Jdinh04

jerseyjay said:


> John,
> Any pictures ?


Jay,

Lights are off, but I will try to take some tomorrow and post them.


----------



## Tex Gal

I bought this plant as Crypt affinis


----------



## AaronT

Tex Gal said:


> I bought this plant as Crypt affinis


That doesn't look like it. Affinis has red undersides, bullate leaves and striped coloration on the top sides of the leaves. It also doesn't really have that ruffled edge to the leaves.


----------



## Tex Gal

AaronT said:


> That doesn't look like it. Affinis has red undersides, bullate leaves and striped coloration on the top sides of the leaves. It also doesn't really have that ruffled edge to the leaves.


Aaron - do you have any idea what it is? I posted the px because I noticed the difference in the px posted in this thread. I got it from a nursery so I thought I could trust the ID.


----------



## Jdinh04

Drinda,

That looks somewhat like Crypt lucens?


----------



## AaronT

Tex Gal said:


> Aaron - do you have any idea what it is? I posted the px because I noticed the difference in the px posted in this thread. I got it from a nursery so I thought I could trust the ID.


It looks like a wendtii variety of some sort. Nurseries aren't to be trusted when it comes to proper IDs. I wish that weren't the case.


----------



## ombcat

Affinis is described as Aaron stated. The ones I have are beautiful and can grow quite tall. 
wilma


----------



## Jdinh04

Jay,

Here are some pics! I don't have the fancy white background like how you do, but I will get there eventually 





































And yes! my nails were long, but I cut them right after wards


----------



## AaronT

Jdinh04 said:


> Jay,
> 
> Here are some pics! I don't have the fancy white background like how you do, but I will get there eventually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes! my nails were long, but I cut them right after wards


Yup, that's affinis alright.  Nice looking plants you got there.


----------



## Jdinh04

Thanks Aaron  I figured they would be nice plants too  Now only if I can keep them growing that nice 

Do you have any?


----------



## AaronT

Jdinh04 said:


> Thanks Aaron  I figured they would be nice plants too  Now only if I can keep them growing that nice
> 
> Do you have any?


I have one left. I had about 2 dozen in the 75 gallon I'm breaking down. One of my fellow GWAPA members bought the whole lot and is using them in his 75 gallon tank now.


----------



## HeyPK

C. affinis


----------



## Tex Gal

FYI, turns out my cyrpt is cyrpt becketti. Ghazanfar was kind enough to ID it for me at the Houston plant fest.


----------



## Jdinh04

Drinda, I took some of that becketti, will probably throw it into some pots for my immersed setups.


----------

